# Sikkens THB cetol



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys I'm not sure if this was covered in another thread or if you old timers just don't run into prod issues like this. I can't find what I need! Anyone know of a retailer in south Vermont........ 

Sorry I haven't introduced myself yet or post and pictures I will soon.


----------



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

Nm, got it, sorry about that


----------

